# 98 Nissan Sentra Starting problems....Help Please



## 04Maximaowner (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 98 Nissan Sentra with 92500 on it, all maintenance done acc. factory recommendations, lately the car has trouble starting up. First time in the morning it will start up, but after 1-2 times during the day, if I turn the key, I will hear a whirring noise and some spluttering noise and it would not start.
I leave the car for a couple of hours and it will start on the first attempt. The battery is new so thats not a problem.
I just dont know how big a hold I am looking in my pocket as the missus is surely pissed off!!!
Any thoughts, recommendations u are welcome to share...


----------



## Josh (Aug 7, 2004)

I had the same problem with my 97 Sentra. It needed a new starter. Rebuilt Starter + Labor = $260.


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

if you turn the key and the engine isn't turning, i.e. all you hear is a steady whirring noise like a quiet vacuum, then it is most likely your starter. the solenoid on the pinion gear most likely is going out. 

if this is the case, get yourself a new starter. its about $180-$220 for one with the "lifetime warranty" at checker/autozone.

if the engine is turning every time you turn the key, it may be vapor lock (water condensate in the gas, very common in the winter), and/or the fact that during the winter, ethanol is put into the gas to reduce emissions.

other problems might be the distributor or distribution system (most unlikely given the circumstances you described) or the fuel pump, which can act funny at the end of its life, things such as overheating and ceasing temporarily when it has been worked for a length of time. fuel pumps are about $150 for a "lifetime warranty" one at a national store

all of these parts are really easy to replace. don't waste your money on labor if you can help it.


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

starter problem...starters dont dig into the pockets that much.


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

> if the engine is turning every time you turn the key, it may be vapor lock (water condensate in the gas, very common in the winter),


Vapor lock is when the gas gets so hot that all the light ends evaporate and turn into a vapor in the fuel lines.


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

GA16DE200sx said:


> Vapor lock is when the gas gets so hot that all the light ends evaporate and turn into a vapor in the fuel lines.


sorry for the typo :crazy:
water in the gas is what I meant. my 94 ga16 had this problem during the winter. keeping the tank full of gas for a few weeks and not buying from a cheap gas station can get rid of this problem.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

*starter problems*

Click, click ,it's the starter. 100 bucks at PepBoys.

The hard part is finding the starter. Most other cars have it undercar between engine and tranny.

In the Sentra it is upsetingly hidden under the intake manifold.

Had I know, I would of replaced it on the spot saving me hundreds.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Definitely the starter. I went through this exact situation a few months ago.


----------

